

Ask HN: Anyone know which technology was used in the Michael Jackson Hologram? - pingburg

Didn&#x27;t see the live show but the videos look interesting.  I&#x27;m wondering what technology was used to produce it and is it considered a major innovation?
======
Liesmith
it was considered a major innovation in the 1500s when they invented it. you
ever hear the phrase "it's done with mirrors" when someone is pretending to
understand how a magic trick is accomplished? Well, this is what they are
talking about. It's done with mirrors.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pepper's_ghost](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pepper's_ghost)

That said it is sick as hell. I am always impressed by the things the that
people could do centuries ago that we assume have to be some futuristic tech
thing.

Oh, and not to be a jerk but you could have googled this for yourself very
easily.

